# Safe Floor Cleaners for Pets



## CarolineU (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi, I just wondered as my pup is attacking the mop everytime we use it on the floor, what are safe floor cleaners for pets? I need something that gets rid of bacteria and odours as little Charlie is still having toilet accidents - oh and easy to get hold of e.g. Tesco/Asda etc. Thank you.


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

I use Flash antibactrial when my pup has wees on our laminate, but I have strong feelings this is really bad! 

I wipe over with a clean damp cloth after I used it to get traces up tho......


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I use Johnsons Clean 'n' Safe disinfectant.

I use it on my hard floor and worksufaces. I also use it to clean the rabbit hutch.

I have to make sure the surfaces are dry then I wipe with a damp cloth, dry off and then I can prepare food etc..


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe I shouldn't but I use flash antibacterial in the house but Yuri isn't allowed on the wooden floors till it's dry. I use detol in the garden because I have to disinfect it once a month in the winter to keep wee smells down, but again he's not allowed out there until it's all swept up.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I just use hot soapy water and add drops of lavender oil, good clean then rinse.

I won't use chemicals on the floor and as little as possible really.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

There is a range called Method I think that is all natural, they do spray cleaners and I think they do a floor cleaner too, but you would need to check.
Sainsburys do it dont know about the others though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Sea salt and vinegar I use for every thing.

_Except my dangly bits of course_


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

I use this 4x5L ODOURFRESH professional DISINFECTANT & DEODORISER on eBay (end time 21-Feb-11 20:35:51 GMT) It is expensive but imo worth every penny as it lasts for ages. I love the cinnamon smelly one


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I use Simple Solution Paw Safe floor cleaner (you can get it from [email protected]). It smells nice and fresh and, although fairly expensive, lasts a long time and seems to clean well.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I use a steam mop. No chemicals at all.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I use Simple Solution Paw Safe floor cleaner (you can get it from [email protected]). It smells nice and fresh and, although fairly expensive, lasts a long time and seems to clean well.


This is what i use too, i also sometimes add a little clear vinegar in my mop bucket.


----------



## CarolineU (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you everybody for your replies, I didn't realise there were so many doggy friendly floor cleaners out there. I have a lot to choose from now!! Thank you x


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Biological washing liquid is good too.


----------

